# Bread starter- crock?



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sure this is an absurdly silly question - but I need help figuring out what to get as a 'crock' to keep some bread starter in? I am not certain if this is supposed to have a lid? How big should it be? What can I use that I may already own? 

Thank you for any help! I have yet to make a decent loaf of bread at home, but maybe if I keep trying it will eventually come out ok. LOL


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I use a one pint canning jar with a lid that is not screwed on tightly.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Choose a crock with a loose fitting lid, plastic Tupperware, or a jar with a hole poked in the lid. Avoid metal containers, which can harm your starter's growth.


----------



## Natalie Rose (Jan 14, 2010)

You can buy stoneware crocks that are made just for keeping starters, places like King Arthur's Flour has it but as Jeff said a canning jar will work and we all usually have those around the house.
I use those jars for keifer too.
I love canning jars, I think they are one of the most versatile item I have.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

A little larger than a canning jar, you can use a crockpot liner from a defunct crockpot.

My starter is in a ceramic container with an attached lid that I think was supposed to be a counter canister... but it's the perfect size for me. It came from a thrift store for $1

dawn


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use a standard 1 qt mason jar topped with a sprouting lid that's lined with a milk filter to keep critters out ( fruit flies love sourdough starters  )


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I use a bail type jar...when not in fridge I pop the bail so the starter can breath. During fruit fly season I put a towel and rubberband over the top when it's breathing and 'growing'. 
Made some Sourdough Spelt yesterday...YUMMY!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I use a canning jar....I put cheescloth over the top of it when I Take it out of the fridge...then screw on just the band...put lid and band on when in the fridge...


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I didn't even think about a canning jar, I have those around. I think I have cheesecloth too, I'll have to look.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

A piece of an old t-shirt stretched over the jar and secured with a rubber band will work.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you suitcase_sally!


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Stop by one of the crafts stores and buy a few yards of cotton muslin. I've seen it for a dollar or 2 a yard. Thousand and one uses around the kitchen. Jelly bags, lining a colander, swatches cut to cover jars, etc. If you sew, a simple hem around the edges will keep it from raveling. 

There's a bleached and unbleached version. Buy either one, depending on your wishes. When you get it home, cut into pieces a little larger than what you need. Hem or run a ziz-zag sitch along the edges. Then, wash and dry. That removes any manufacturer sizing and leftover chemicals from processing. Iron, if you like or simply fold and put in your kitchen drawer. Can be used over and over again. A little Clorox bleach will take care of most stains. A HOT iron can sanitize, if needed. 

Just 2-cents on an alternative to cheese cloth.

Lee

Edit: Forgot to mention... I've also bought bundles of "flour sack" towels from Sam's Club. They aren't true flour sack material, but are handy in the kitchen for many things.


----------

